# Dark version "My Favorite Things"



## Dark lord

I've tried to see what i could find, there was a release with no lyrics / background music only, but i could not find it..........
as for a dark version, think would have to be re-created into a dark way-which is easier to do than find a non lyrics version.........


----------



## sheamiyake

Have you tried midnight syndicate?


----------



## scarymother

I have a couple of their CDs. Not on 'em. Does anyone know if there is a computer program that will "creep up" a song"?


----------



## Dark lord

Audacity & Wavepad are free programs used to tweak audio. I use Wavepad for quick stuff & Audacity for more complexed tweaking as it has more features & plug-ins.

As to "creeping up" something, that becomes how you want something to sound like.....
You can slow it down, use a reverse in sections, echo, lower or raise tone, etc.......


----------



## Dark lord

Is there a theme of a particular type of sound your looking for ? Vintage, Dark mood, 50's 60's, etc...... ?


----------



## scarymother

A little more sinister/dark - not so perky?! Not sure how to explain it. It's just background for our club's (MCHC - Motor City Haunt Club) you tube video promoting our annual haunted garage sale.


----------



## scarymother

I found this one:

http://www.themadmusicarchive.com/samples/b/r/Brad_Hotchkiss_-_My_Favorite_Things.mp3

Still not the right flavor I was looking for


----------



## Dark lord

Does it have to be the Julie Andrews "sound of music-favorite things" or something along this line.... 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/Q5ZPfWt_/04-Evilsmallworld.html


----------



## Dark lord

Your looking to tie in "garage sale stuff" & a haunting song like "some of my fav things"...?


----------



## scarymother

Dark lord said:


> Does it have to be the Julie Andrews "sound of music-favorite things" or something along this line....
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/Q5ZPfWt_/04-Evilsmallworld.html


Something like that could do. I did a quick look at Audacity. Maybe just slowing down this version a little and getting rid of the vocals would work. Is it difficult to do?


----------



## Dark lord

The vocal removal is hard even with the big pro system & programs........other than that you can do just about anything else.
If you can find a non vocal & work with is you best option.


----------



## Dark lord

Hmm, found a couple of ones that might work,one in piano & one with a little girl.....let me see what I can twist it into......MWaa-Haa-haa-haa  

** Owh- I think I found the background instrumental without the lyrics or close to it !!!!


----------



## scarymother

Twisted yeah - that's it! I'll still try that piano version and just loop the instrumental part. I have to finish the slide show part. Didn't think it would be that difficult to find a twisted Fav. Lots of people looking though for one. maybe you could sell it - ya know like a donate for the freeware stuff.


----------



## scarymother

Shoot - didn't realize it was that late in the day. Need to get my chores done else the family will be naked and starving next week (lol) I'll need to pick this up after dinner. I do some of my best work at 2 am (at least it seems that way to me)


----------



## Dark lord

In & out today, so give me a lil time today & I'll see what I can come up with,
& can't really sell it - copy write & all. I redo & just post for the fun of it to help peep's out here


----------



## scarymother

Dark lord said:


> Hmm, found a couple of ones that might work,one in piano & one with a little girl.....let me see what I can twist it into......MWaa-Haa-haa-haa
> 
> ** Owh- I think I found the background instrumental without the lyrics or close to it !!!! ‪My Favorite Things from The Sound of Music - Instrumental Lyrics_xvid.mkv‬‏ - YouTube


That could work! now just slow it down and lower it and octave? Is that easy/quick to do?


----------



## scarymother

Youda man! (er Dark Load, sir)


----------



## Dark lord

Check ye PM's


----------



## pookiemonster

This inspired me to mess around with other innocent songs..gotta love a demon Barney singing I Love You !


----------



## scarymother

I'd love to hear what you come up with!


----------



## Dark lord

pookiemonster said:


> This inspired me to mess around with other innocent songs..gotta love a demon Barney singing I Love You !


There's nothing innocent about the Barney song........LOL Yes that would sound even creepier  
As if parents needed a worse version of that song over they're lil ones watching the same vid & singing that song over & over again !!  LoL

Never the less, glad you were inspired ! Now tweak some tunes, turn off the lites & play them back !!


----------



## pookiemonster

Here's "I Love You"..(snickers)

I Love You.mp3 - 0.92MB

And my version of "My Favorite Things"

My Favorite Yet Horrible Things.mp3 - 2.23MB


----------

